# Circuito astable con periodo de 30 minutos.



## piolin (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola, 

Necesitaría el esquema o saber que circuitos integrados tendría que utilizar para lo siguiente:

Tengo que hacer un circuito que funcione como un oscilador astable que tenga  pulsos de 15 minutos en “1” y otros 15 minutos en “0”. Cuando se enciende tiene que empezar con el pulso en “1”

Creo que el 555 no llega a periodos tan largos.

No necesito precisión, solo sencillez.

Lo necesito para instalar en la calefacción. Para que al ser  activado (alimentado) por el termostato que tengo actualmente, apague y encienda la calefacción en periodos de 15 minutos.


Muchas Gracias


----------



## marfla (Dic 26, 2006)

Podes usar el CD 4541. En la hoja de datos da valores para tiempos chicos pero probando podes lograr tiempos largos. Lo use como temporizador hasta 4 horas sin problemas, solo tuve que probar varios valores porque no es lineal o sea no hay formula. Si encuentro despues te paso una tabla con los valores que probe.


----------



## marfla (Dic 26, 2006)

Podes usar el CD 4541. En la hoja de datos da valores para tiempos chicos pero probando podes lograr tiempos largos. Lo use como temporizador hasta 4 horas sin problemas, solo tuve que probar varios valores porque no es lineal o sea no hay formula. Si encuentro despues te paso una tabla con los valores que probe.


----------



## marfla (Dic 26, 2006)

Podes usar el CD 4541. En la hoja de datos da valores para tiempos chicos pero probando podes lograr tiempos largos. Lo use como temporizador hasta 4 horas sin problemas, solo tuve que probar varios valores porque no es lineal o sea no hay formula. Si encuentro despues te paso una tabla con los valores que probe.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

definitivamente tiene que ser un micro..aunque ya exsiten dispsitivos de control de tiempo para tomas AC, estan baratos(casi regalados) y funcionan bien
 es mejor que intentar hacer todo el trabajo, pero si quieres hacerlo...


----------



## piolin (Dic 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias por vuestras rápidas respuestas. 

*yamazaky1984*
Necesito hacer yo el circuito para que tenga unas determinadas medidas y poder meterlo detrás del crono termostato en una caja de la pared

*Marfla*
El CD4541 no lo conocía y por sus características creo que es justo lo que buscaba. Gracias.

La próxima semana me pondré a practicar con el. Si tengo alguna duda o problema por aquí me tendréis otra vez.


Desde España os deseo Feliz Año.


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola piolin:
Puedes utilizar el 555,pero para tiempos tan largos tiene mucho error,sería mejor utilizar el 4060 ya que este integrado maneja tiempos de varias horas sin desviacion alguna ,particularmente te recomiendo que utilices el 4060. Un saludo si tienes alguna duda respecto a este circuito vuelve a preguntar


----------



## marfla (Dic 27, 2006)

Aca te dejo la tabla con los valores que probe. Espero te sirve.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 27, 2006)

pues les digo que si la necesidad es exactitud en el tiempo pueden tener en cuenta esta alternativa, es mas dificil de impplementar, pero vale lña pena para tener pof fin un reloj  para un tiempillo exacto... es necesario un micro de todas formas:
http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS1307.pdf
y hablamos


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola marfla:
Si nó te importa puedes dejar en el foro un pequeño boceto de este circuito y de los componentes que necesita?

Un Saludo. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS QUE FORMAMOS EL FORO


----------



## marfla (Ene 3, 2007)

Perdon por la demora. Aca esta el circuito del temporizador que use. 
Los valores que cambian son de C y del pote en serie con la resistencia. La resistencia de 220 K queda fija.


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

mi estimado
eso que el 555 no sirve es falso yo lo he utilizado y funciona sin problems
tienes que hacerc calculos para calcular el circuito rc tiene que ser un condensador grande como de 3300uf por 16v eso soluciona todo lo mejor es que tu circuito es igual en ambos tiempos me refiero a que no tiene que estas prendido 15 minutos y apagado 6
azlo i deja conectado un exrtremo directo para que parta en estado uno revisa la tabla de verdad del555 para revisar su estado de conexión o configuracion astable


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jul 25, 2007)

Buenas colegas:

                           Tenia una pequeña duda por eso me vuelvo a este antiguo post, estaba viendo el circuito del 4541 que pongo a continuacion, seguro lo deben haber visto, y queria saber si alguien sabe como manejar los tiempos de este timer, ya que veo unos interruptores que creo que son para eso, la verdad no entiendo mucho porque no me defiendo mucho en el ingles, y me cuesta entender la hoja de datos, en la pagina que adjunto figuran unos valores de K segun la posicion de cada interruptor que no se que significan (creo que esos son para determinar el tiempo), si alguien tiene algo de información que pueda brindarme pues  lo agradecere.
Adjunto el archivo de la pagina a continuacion ya que no esta mas en la web, y la foto. El archivo lo comprimi en .rar solido porque me exedia los 150k.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 7, 2008)

Ok el Tiempo es T= "K" X 2.3 X RT X CT

pin 10 mode 0 One- shot y 1 Astable

El valor de RS debe ser superior a 10K ( la r de 20K en este caso)
espero les resulte


----------



## hugoboss (Jun 16, 2010)

y siempre si lograron hacer jalar el circuito con el 4541?
me interesa saber porque lo estoy realizando el mismo que aqui plantearon

gracias


----------



## juan carlos espitia (Sep 16, 2010)

hola necesito un circuito con 555 que encienda 10 minutos y dure apagado 50 minutos, asi sucesivamente. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola.

Haz un aestable (astable) con el 555 de 1 minuto, y lo conectas a este circuito.
Mantiene el LED encendido 10min y 50min apagado.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira la hoja de datos del CD4017, la fuente de alimentación va a los terminales 16 y 8.
Haz la prueba con un oscilador de 1seg y podrás ver el LED encendido 1min y 5min apagado.


----------



## juliomp (Mar 16, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Haz un aestable (astable) con el 555 de 1 minuto, y lo conectas a este circuito.
> Mantiene el LED encendido 10min y 50min apagado.
> ...



Hola elaficionado! muchas gracias de antemano por tu desinteresada colaboracion! te hago una consulta: como se puede modificar este circuito que mostras aca para que prenda el led 1 MIN y lo apague 50 MIN o algo parecido, por ejemplo que prenda un led 1 MIN y despues lo apague 2 HORAS, y luego espere hasta un nuevo pulso de entrada?
Mil Gracias de antemano! ya que estoy aprendiendo sobre esto y todavia no la tengo muy clara, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola.

Quieres qué encienda durante 1 minuto, cuando presionas el botón de inicio, después de ese minuto de apaga durante 2 horas (tomando en cuenta el minuto trancurrido). Después de las 2 horas deja de contar el circuito hasta que se presiona nuevamente el botón de inicio. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juliomp (Mar 16, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Quieres qué encienda durante 1 minuto, cuando presionas el botón de inicio, después de ese minuto de apaga durante 2 horas (tomando en cuenta el minuto trancurrido). Después de las 2 horas deja de contar el circuito hasta que se presiona nuevamente el botón de inicio.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la pronta respuesta!
En realidad, para ser precisos, tengo esta situacion, un sensor infrarrojo detecta movimiento, al hacerlo envia un pulso a un rele, y este activa la tecla de un celular con un numero precargado que hace una llamada, la necesidad es de un circuito que regule que despues de que se haga la 1er y/o 2da llamada, no llame mas por un tiempo.....como dice la siguiente imagen....
Creo que con 3 temporizadores los podria armar segun diagrame, pero dudo de su factibilidad, aca esta el grafico:

Tuve que rotar la imagen porque no me la dejaba subir.

Mil gracias de antemano por cualquier ayudita! Saludos!
Excelente foro!


----------



## juliomp (Abr 3, 2011)

Lo pude solucionar con varios 555 en cascada segun los principios de este circuito: http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2010/04/buzzer-con-un-tiempo-de-retardo.html
Es importante aclarar que para que los 555 funcionen en cascada, la salida del 555 debe ir conectada a la entrada del siguiente con un capacitor ceramico de 1uF (aprox) y una resistencia de 10K, 22K o 27K (han funcionado) para que de el pulso....en otras palabras, como dice la explicacion del circuito anterior: "...la salida del primer timer, monitoreada por su led, al caer y mediante un circuito llamado derivador RC (0.001 UF-10K) genera un pulso de bajada que dispara el segundo timer...."


----------

